

Ask HN: Co-Founder commitment - dan_orange

We've started a small start-up project some weeks ago, initiated by me.<p>We've decided to split work and equity by 50% but after some weeks it tends to be very unfair: All work is done by me, not only programming but also sales, customer service and general organization stuff.<p>Co-Founder seems to be "fine" with only doing one or two small tasks a week...<p>Are there any best practices before giving up? I'm not really big fan of time accounting but this could probably show the lack of interest and productivity of my co-founder and maybe motivate him one last time?<p>Or is this naive and should quit the project asap?
======
michael_dorfman
You don't need time accounting-- you've already done the time accounting:
you're doing too much, and he's doing almost nothing.

It's time for a serious talk. Let him know that the status quo can't continue.
Ask him if he is interested in staying on, in which case he needs to step up,
or if he'd rather walk away.

And, naturally, if he says he wants to step up, have a follow-up meeting next
week (and each week after that) to discuss how it went.

Nip this one in the bud.

------
braindead_in
Big red flag. Get out ASAP.

~~~
dan_orange
While we're not quite "friends", we know each others for 5 years. Kind of
messy probably to finish it right away.

Damn me for not doing my homework before starting up. :/

~~~
adrianscott
if you've found out quickly, consider yourself lucky. better than finding out
a bit later.

whenever you get into a partnership/co-founding, you need to have the
'divorce' plan figured out and agreed upon ahead of time. good to have a
vesting plan at the start to deal with this kind of thing...

